# keeping mice/rats in a shed?



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

hi just a quick one . do you think It would be ok to keep mice or rats out side in a garden shed? In the summer months i ges it would but what about the winter months, would it get to cold for them as there is no heating in the shed , but I could put a heat mat out there with them (under the cage not in the cage). what do you think?:blush:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

They will live quite happily in the shed as long as they are warm enough. Would probably be better putting the heatmat behind them. If it is under them they may overheat. Only problem I can think of is "do you really want to go outside, when it is snowing, to see to them" :lol2:


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

ges your right was just thinking thats all.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I kept my mice in the shed and plan to keep them in the shed again once i sort the new one out.

I insulated my shed boarded it all out, had a heater and lighting in it and it was fine for the mice just got to be careful in summer as it gets too hot for mice.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i keep mine all out in the shed which is insulated ect.. ( wasnt when i first kept them out there)
but i have to ecco above though because its the summer that will kill them not the winter.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> i keep mine all out in the shed which is insulated ect.. ( wasnt when i first kept them out there)
> but i have to ecco above though because its the summer that will kill them not the winter.


Yup temp in a well built mouse nest is all they need really 

But i like to keep the shed warm aswel since ill soon be keeping rabbits in it.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

is it the swith rats?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I keep mine outside.
I have heating in winter and an air conditioner in the warmer months.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine live in an uninsulated shed outside and have no heat, they're eating, breeding and drinking like crazy so yeaahhh, rats don't have cushty homes in the wild - our 'domestic' animals are hardier than we give them credit for.


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

what about in a metal shed? i'm geussing it'll get hotter in the summer and colder in the winter then your average wooden shed


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

i kept mine in the shed for years just gave them plenty of bedding


----------



## RCTLisa (Sep 18, 2008)

mIne are out in a 16 x8 shed and are so much healthly compared to when they were in the house!


----------

